# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Underground Reptiles

## Malduroque

About 2 1/2 months ago I made my first purchase from Underground Reptiles. I ordered 3 Red Eye Tree Frogs and 3 Big Eyed/Peacock TF. Smooth transaction and everyone arrived alive and healthy despite FedEx NOT knocking on my door and just leaving a 'not available for delivery' sticker on my door which informed me pickup could be made at their station after 6 pm. (It was 10:30 am at the time). This was unacceptable and life threatening to the frogs so I called FedEx and got them to promise that a redelivery would occur between 12:30 and 1 PM. At 12:15 I put a chair out on my front porch and waited for them. The frogs arrived at about 12:40 and as mentioned were in good shape though a little dazed from the experience (the frogs, not me)

Set them up in their respective quarantine tanks and as has been my standard practice, did not attempt to feed them until the next day. On that next day they all looked peppy and everyone was eating. Always a good sign. Within 2 or 3 days all three of the Big-eyed frogs were tong feeding and within a week or so two of three red-eyes were tong feeding.

All six are still doing well. That third red-eye will still not tong feed, but he manages to eat his share anyway.

This purchase was a clear success and a thumbs up for Underground Reptiles!

----------


## Amy

Glad to see that your new guys are doing well!!  Congrats on the new acquisitions!

----------

